# O&W M Series Instructions, Anyone?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh what fun, trawling through 29 pages of past threads ... have found some good knowledge back there in 2005, 2006, 2007, that saves me from asking n00b questions.

But I haven't found any basic instructions for my newly acquired M5 (my first, and yes it has been a lovely honeymoon so far). Can anyone point me to the basic care and feeding instructions for one of these? PDF, or just posted reply would be grand....

Some questions I've had:


Does the 2824-2 movement wind with the crown unscrewed, or it is auto-wind only?

The crown is rather "stiff" to screw down, should it be on this case, or is a drop of fine oil in order (on the threads)? What kind of oil?

It seems to be +/- 1-2 seconds a day ... is that about as good as I can hope for, and should not try to get it better?


Thanks....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

David Spalding said:


> Oh what fun, trawling through 29 pages of past threads ... have found some good knowledge back there in 2005, 2006, 2007, that saves me from asking n00b questions.
> 
> But I haven't found any basic instructions for my newly acquired M5 (my first, and yes it has been a lovely honeymoon so far). Can anyone point me to the basic care and feeding instructions for one of these? PDF, or just posted reply would be grand....
> 
> ...


- The 2824-2 can be hand wound

- Shouldn't be stiff, possibilities are crossed threads or dirt, one of the watch tinkerers should be able to advise.

- 1 to 2 seconds a day is very good for a 2824-2


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

As far as I know, they came watch only from O&W and the dealers added their box and maybe a basic photocopied instruction as in RLT's case.

There is no basic care as such apart from the obvious don't use it with the crown screwed out and a service every five years, not only for the movement but to change the seals to keep it fully water tight down to 200m.

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Got some instructions mailed by Howard Marx (WestCoastTime), which mention



> ... It does not need winding unless it has not been worn for 24 hrs then it needs a full 50 winds - wind back n forth - you cannot over-wind it, it has a clutch in the mechanism to prevent this....


You can turn the unscrewed crown clockwise and counterclockwise to wind it? Never had a watch that wound like that before...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

How's the new M5 (or was it M1!) working out anyway David? Still pleased?

I'd really like an O&W too at some point, can't quite determine though whether the M series might be a tad small now that I'm used to Seiko 0020 sizing (SKX011).

cheers, Howie


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Replied here.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> Got some instructions mailed by Howard Marx (WestCoastTime), which mention


i also got O&W M1 with no instructions; could you please forward me that instructions which Howard mailed to you? thanks in advance! :cheers:

and sure, 1-2 sec is really fine. mine is rushing for about 5 seconds.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rzlatic said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Got some instructions mailed by Howard Marx (WestCoastTime), which mention
> ...


Sorry, it wasn't very verbose. Winds CW in the first position. Second position, quick set the date. Third position, hacks seconds and sets local time. That's about it.


----------

